# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Cài Win 8 trên laptop Dell inspiron 15R N5010 , pro nào đã cài ok vào chỉ mình với .

## hiennhan12

Mình tính cài lên Win 8 cho laptop N5010 , trước khi cài mình có lên kiếm driver trước thì Dell lại không hổ trợ driver win 8 cho dòng máy N5010 . Mình có lên các forum nước ngoài để kiếm thì họ cài rất nhiều và rất ok , mọi driver đều đủ , chỉ có driver bluetooth thì họ chỉ cách cài chứ các driver khác họ ko post lên hay chỉ thế nào .

Mình đang rất thích cài lên win 8 Pro , pro nào đang dùng em này đã cài và sài ổn định thì giúp mình với nhé , cho mình tên và thứ tự các driver dowload để cài cho em nó khi lên win 8 pro . Thanks các pro .

----------

